# Drill bits from Grizzly



## tkollen (Jan 3, 2013)

I have been shopping around for a good complete set of UNC/UNF (1/64" to 1/2", 1-60, A-Z) drill bits and recently came across this 115 pcs HSS set from Grizzly with TiN coating. Until now I have bought high quality, US or German made, HSS/TiN drill bits from Grainger in a piecemeal fashion and always paid several dollars per piece. Here Grizzly seems to offer the same thing at $54 for the set or ca. 50 cents/piece. The price is very appealing but I am afraid to buy any substandard Chinese quality drill bits. 

Does anyone have any experience with these Grizzly drill bits? I would appreciate any advise you can give me.


Tom


----------



## jumps4 (Jan 3, 2013)

I have purchased the same set from harbor freight with good results but keep them from getting too hot and well lubed. now i bought their cobalt set it is a lot better for really not a lot more. what kills me is buying a replacement if i break one  ouch!
steve


----------



## Pitchfire (Jan 4, 2013)

Be advised that these have a shallow angle and wide web and are going to walk every time if they don't have a great pilot hole.


----------



## swatson144 (Jan 4, 2013)

They beat nothing but marginally. I bought a set since you can't really by a HUOT index/box for that. I simply use them when I have nothing better and buy a good bit to replace the ones I use, eventually you end up with a good index of the sizes you use, and still have drills that will be good for a couple holes if needed. I don't regret buying them.

Steve


----------



## tkollen (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks guys. Your info made me decide to spend a little bit more and get a 115 pcs set with black oxide coating and index case from Republic Drill.


----------



## starion007 (Jan 8, 2013)

Be advised that these have a shallow angle and wide web and are going to walk every time if they don't have a great pilot hole.


Can you explain that a little more? how do I tell when looking at the drill tip?

Thanks, Mark


----------



## flutedchamber (Jan 18, 2013)

starion007 said:


> Be advised that these have a shallow angle and wide web and are going to walk every time if they don't have a great pilot hole.
> 
> 
> Can you explain that a little more? how do I tell when looking at the drill tip?
> ...



The web is the part of the drill where the two flutes meet.  It forms the point on the drill bit.  If this isn't thinned, it walks rather than bites in.  The shallow angle (probably 115*, not the usual 135*) compounds the problem.  You only get what you pay for, if you're lucky.


----------



## joesmith (Jan 18, 2013)

I have owned thte HF cobolt set for several years.  My set has split points and have given good service, especially with steel.  I have had no trouble with the bits walking.  I always use a pilot drill and use the bits in my mills with an accurate chuck.  I will use these drills before the high speed American ones I have.

I bought the tin coated set last year primarily to use  as spares.  They appear to be reasonable quality especially at the price.

I would recomment the Hf Cobolt set for home shop use.

Joe


----------



## bedwards (Jan 19, 2013)

I have had better luck buying American made at yard sales and flea markets and resharpening them than brand new Chinese bits. Don't get me wrong, I have H/F bits also. The nice Dewalt bits I bought at Lowes are soft also.


bedwards


----------



## Turbinedoctor (Jan 29, 2013)

I bought the Grizzly 115 piece set also. I also bought a Drill Doctor which I found was needed with these bits for first time use. I found some of the bit points ground off to one side and not very sharp. A trip through the Drill Doctor and they were ready for action. I did break one or two while drilling in cast iron easier then I thought it should have but all in all there are a good starter set. I plan on buying a better bit to replace them one at a time as needed as was said earlier.

Bottom line I would recomend buying them but sharping before using the first time.


----------



## angelfj1 (Jan 29, 2013)

flutedchamber said:


> The web is the part of the drill where the two flutes meet.  It forms the point on the drill bit.  If this isn't thinned, it walks rather than bites in.  The shallow angle (probably 115*, not the usual 135*) compounds the problem.  You only get what you pay for, if you're lucky.



I thought the standard was an included angle of 118 degrees.  It seems a bit (sorry for the pun) silly to spend thousands on machinery and then use Chinese drill bits!  Remember if the drill bit doesn't say HSS it isn't.  Probably carbon steel and perhaps OK for wood and plastic, but not steel.

Here's part 1 of a 3 part video by tubalcain, concerning drill bits - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJItj_ISurY

Like most of his material, I though this was excellent!


----------



## loggerbob (Mar 3, 2013)

I have bought two sets of the Grizzly drills.   Both sets have very short shanks for the chuck to grab, both sets dull very quickly and both sets get used almost every day.   They are cheaper than the U.S. of A. drill bits so I use them till I break one then replace it with good drills.  One thing I do is replace the most used sizes with good drill bits right away.  They are not good drills for production use, but they are ok for hobby use.  bob


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 6, 2013)

I thought I might throw in my .02 here. I have the HF 29 piece Tin coated set that was on sale for cheap. They drill ok but do walk without a pilot hole.
But, the biggest problem I see with these and other Chinese bits is they are not straight, especially the smaller sizes.

Mike


----------



## 24more (Mar 11, 2013)

I've ordered some brad point bits from them and they seem ok to decent.  Some have a small bend in the bit shank so they wobble.  The point helps with that issue.


----------



## tkollen (Mar 12, 2013)

I decided to spend an extra $40 and  bought from HF a 115 piece cobalt drill set for $99.99. I am very happy with my purchase and I think it is a much better buy than the TiN coated drill bits from Grizzly.


----------



## fastback (Mar 12, 2013)

I bought a 100+ piece set some years ago from HF.  They were black and I paid $39.00.  I did not like mine, I found them too hard they broke into pieces at almost every hole.  I have never used anything that brittle. The smaller diameter bits were not straight at all.  I got frustrated and gave the set to my neighbor.  I then bought a set from HUOT same set fractions, number and letter drill bits.  These are also black.  The place I purchase from was selling the set for $165.00.  Right after I purchased my set the price went up to $199.  This is a nice set.


----------



## tplankar (Mar 17, 2013)

I bought a cobalt set from Mac Tools 25 years ago.  I still use them with a little tune up with a drill doctor.  Except for the smallest sizes, which I broke they are the best I ever found.


----------



## morph (Mar 23, 2013)

Do yourself a favor and save for quality drill bits. I can't tell you how many HF sets I went through before I figured that out. Nothing more frustrating than doing a project on the weekend and your only drill bit breaks. Of course I live in the country where there is no stores around for 20 miles.


----------



## Uncle Buck (Mar 23, 2013)

There are some things you just cannot cut corners on. Drill bits are one of those items. I have no particular brand I stick with but whatever bits I have bought through the years I have always just bought USA made bits. In no way is this a judgement of those that don't do the same, but rather a suggestion to save yourself the trouble of under performance in bits.


----------



## cbtrek (Mar 30, 2013)

I got the Grizzly bits for $49. Two smaller ones broke the 1st time I used them on a frill press in alum. Some I found out they were bent a little. BUY BETTER ONES!


----------



## Chucketn (Mar 30, 2013)

I have the HF HHS 115 piece set, a 29 piece number set before that, and Huot  number and letter sets I inhereted from my Dad. All have a few broken/missing bits. Where in the US can I find reasonably priced replacements for the broken/missing bits? 

Chuck


----------



## Richard King (Mar 30, 2013)

I just visited this American Made Drill bit company last week.   Huot is in St. Paul...but they made/make the drill index boxes...I don't think they made drill bits...

http://vikingdrill.com/


----------



## swatson144 (Mar 30, 2013)

Richard King said:


> I just visited this American Made Drill bit company last week.   Huot is in St. Paul...but they made/make the drill index boxes...I don't think they made drill bits...
> 
> http://vikingdrill.com/



I think these are the same as the Norseman drills I have been getting from fastenal.com http://www.norsemandrill.com/ if not the web page is incredibly similar (BG) 

The Norseman brand is a pretty good value. They aren't GREAT but they don't cost like Chicago-Latrobe or Premiers Supertaniums.

IMO they seem to be really good HSS drills but not cobalt. They sharpen easily and work well, inexpensive enough to use in hand drilling, Plus I can order as "will call" with no shipping (in a convoluted manner with fastenal).

These have been going into my indexes to replace the cheap crap that came in them, and populating the custom kits I have been building.

Steve


----------



## tkollen (Mar 31, 2013)

Norseman Drills makes many types and qualities of drills. I have tried their heavy duty cobalt drills, made of high grade M42 HSS, and these drills are great. You can buy a 29 pcs set at Amazon for less than $200.


----------



## Rbeckett (Mar 31, 2013)

Snap-On thunder bits and a drill docktor 750.  The snappy's are very sharp and very accurate, but tend to be a bit brittle.  Turn em slow and keep em sharp and they are about the best I can afford.   There are more expensive and more complete sets, but from 1/16th to 1/2 these aint bad.  Good luck and let us know which way you go and how they are working out for your project.

Bob


----------



## george wilson (Apr 1, 2013)

I have heard that the Chinese sometimes do not harden any drills in a set except for the most common fractional sizes. They believe the average American user will only use the common fractional sizes around the house.

Myself,I buy American drill bits. Even then,sometimes they will have some curve to them. MSC sells a nice little set of USA 1 thru 60 drills that are nice,and aren't real expensive.

Another thing I noticed about those 115 bit sets: They don't get the decals with the sizes lined up with the right size drill. That is a PITA I want to avoid.


----------



## Turbinedoctor (Apr 3, 2013)

Lawson Products http://www.lawsonproducts.com/Cutti...c;jsessionid=6630EFBC4B097D0A258FA16B563FD0D6 make good bits also. Maybe a little pricey but good none the less.


----------



## tripletap3 (Apr 3, 2013)

+ One on the Lawson Bits. In my shop we went though 20-30 drill bits a month and we used many different brands but I have to say that they are the best I have seen. Lawson doesn't make anything that I am aware of I think they just rebrand stuff.  But you can guarantee that if they sell it, it is the best product available.


----------

